# Tree still not done shedding leaves



## free_safety (Dec 11, 2017)

There is a tree on my neighbors lawn. I believe it is a Japanese maple. It still has plenty of dead leaves on it. We have had multiple snow falls so far and I am having to remove leaves as soon as the snow melts. I have never seen this before. I have lived in this house for 10 years. Anyone else experiencing this phenomenon?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

The house I moved into one year ago has some bush sized japanese maples that still haven't she their leaves. There are many varieties. I don't understand why this is the first time it has happened in ten years but I am not much of a botanist.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Mother nature is full of mysteries ... possible the leaves died before the abscission layer formed.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I have 2 trees on my property that still have dead leaves and I'm in Buffalo, NY where we've had snow all month and record cold. Been wondering why this is..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The trees will be fine. We had a weird weather this year.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

I have dead leaves on my Silver Maples too. I'm in the same climate as Mark posting above.
It's my first winter in this house, but my neighbor's lived here for 50 years, and tells me that my trees always wait til January to loose the last of their leaves.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Many, many leaves on my japanese maples (crimson queen and red emperor) here too. Heck, my fruit trees and ornamental cherry tree held onto their leaves until mid december, which is way later than usual.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

About a month ago, the dwarf Japanese Maple still had most of its leaves. Then, after the last 3 snow storms, most of them came off finally.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Same here. My crimson queen finally lost all her leaves after the nor'easter 2 weeks ago.


----------

